
I Stopped Using a Computer Mouse for a Week and It Was Amazing - LogicRiver
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/d3m8ga/i-stopped-using-a-computer-mouse-for-a-week
======
prickledpear
As the article points out, very few websites and applications have keyboard
shortcuts.

If anyone else is interested in reducing mouse usage and has some familiarity
with vim keybindings, I'd recommend the Vimium extension[1]. It's natural to
use, and replaces most mouse use cases.

[1]
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vimium/dbepggeogba...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vimium/dbepggeogbaibhgnhhndojpepiihcmeb?hl=en)

